# Sick marimo balls HELP!



## artofeden (Oct 9, 2011)

I have 6 marimo ballls 3 i bought in a fish store and 3 in ebay
the 3 from the store are healthy green and good looking 
the 3 from ebay are looking sick and the color is brounish and they are very sofy
(too sofy)
I put all of them in a smal tank with cold water and floresent light with a litlbit salt
here r some pics from m phone u can see the color diffrenses
how can i make them look healthy and green??
thanks for youre help good people!
photos-


----------



## AQUANZ (Apr 30, 2011)

I have never kept marimo balls before but to me they look dead the 3 brown ones. Did the ebay trader treat them with something before sending like PP? I have seen riccia die from PP treatments.


----------



## artofeden (Oct 9, 2011)

AQUANZ said:


> I have never kept marimo balls before but to me they look dead the 3 brown ones. Did the ebay trader treat them with something before sending like PP? I have seen riccia die from PP treatments.


they are not dead yet  but sick
if the were dead they wuld be stinky and broken like i know 
but thanks for the help man


----------



## artofeden (Oct 9, 2011)

please friends help?


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 17, 2011)

Ok so the reason that your marimos are browning is because they are starving. Marimos are like a nutrient sponge in that they absorb more nutrients (especially iron) a lot faster. To fix this isolate them in a small bowl under 6500k light and dose small amounts of trace elements and a lot of iron. Almost double the amount neccessary. Turn them every day or two and they will turn dark green in about a week.


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 17, 2011)

I love marimos and have hundreds of them. My largest ever was one the size of a canteloupe. I eventually broke it down and sold it because it was eating up all the ferts I could dose.


----------



## artofeden (Oct 9, 2011)

Elrodg said:


> I love marimos and have hundreds of them. My largest ever was one the size of a canteloupe. I eventually broke it down and sold it because it was eating up all the ferts I could dose.


thank you!
so u dont think they are deadd?


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 17, 2011)

They will start to dissolve and break apart when fully dead. Put them in a clear container with just enough water to cover them (should be around a gallon). Then do a double to triple dose of iron. A single dose of excel and a single dose of trace or csm+b. Set container in direct sunlight for two days and you will see a major change.


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh yeah and I forgot to tell you. Aquarium salt will kill your marimos over time as they are a kind of algae.
Small amounts are ok but don't let it build up.


----------

